# New Boat Owner



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

I've been offshore fishing for about 3 or 4 years now, still roughly new and learning things here and there. I heard this forum was great with helping newcomers. I would like to eventually get to the rigs/drillships for Tuna. I purchased a '17 Sea Hunt Ultra 235se last week. 250 4stroke with a 98 gallon tank. This is the 1st boat I've ever owned and was wondering would that fuel amount suffice to possibly make it to the drillships/oil rigs and back? Like I said it's my 1st boat, and still learning everything about boating. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Being as that it's your first boat and you lack experience, I would strongly advise against taking a small single engine boat to the rigs. That being said, I would need to know your average fuel economy when fully loaded down with gas, gear, ice, people, etc. to have an idea of your range. Even with optimum fuel economy, let's say you get around 2mpg, you wouldn't have the range to safely get there and back without taking extra fuel with you in a bladder. Realistically you are talking about at least a 180 mile round trip, really more likely 200+. To put things in perspective, my boat averages right around 2 mpg fully loaded down. I've got a 145 gallon tank, and I'm pushing it to make a 200 mile round trip. I've done a 235 mile round trip, but a lot of that was at trolling speed and burning way less fuel. 

To be honest, I would recommend trying to go with some experienced guys on their boat a few times before you consider trying to tackle a trip like that on your own. There is a whole lot to consider safety wise when heading that far offshore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

23' foot boat single engine 80-90 miles from shore is not a good idea.. when thing go bad out there they go bad quick. 
please think about the safety of you and your crew 

yes all my times out there from Orange Beach round trip has been 210/ 230 miles


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Three Barges and Bridge Rubble.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

If I am reading his post right, his boat is a 2017 23.5' Seahunt. Nice boat and congrats.

Still, a single engine 100 miles from shore is sketchy at best. Of course I didn't think that when I was 65 miles out in my 20' GW in my 20's.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

amarcafina said:


> 17' foot boat single engine 80-90 miles from shore is not a good idea.. when thing go bad out there they go bad quick.
> please think about the safety of you and your crew
> 
> yes all my times out there from Orange Beach round trip has been 210/ 230 miles


2017. Bout a 23' boat, but like said above you are lacking in range.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I think it's doable (then again I'm in my 20's, and have done it with a MERC 2 stroke on a 21' Sea Ray) 

But I wouldn't go without a dozen or so trips beforehand on another vessel, and at least a few months dedicated to learning your own.

You will need to plan the weather weeks in advance and be prepared to change the trip. If you fill up with ethanol free fuel and end up not going, you can always save it for later.

South wind is usually a little rougher, but if something happens your drifting home. (Been there too) 

Not to mention gear, you still have quite the investment to make in larger setups 

We have wasted a lot of money to fish deep water only to get spooled by tuna and AJ


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a good idea to walk before you run. Like Split suggested, hit a few close-in places, gradually increasing your range as you increase your knowledge. Learn ALL you can about your boat/engine and its capabilities and your capabilities. When you think it's time to make a rig run, take some experienced crew and a buddy boat.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeap go out and get a few Ass Whippins because the weatherman missed it or the weather just changed on you.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats on the new purchase! 
We have a Blue Wave Pure Bay 2200, nice boat. We usually keep it inside of 45 miles- on a decent day. Never considered a rig trip in it. Even with 98 gal of fuel you have, if its topped off, its not enough. In my opinion, you really need twice that to make a safe trip to the rigs. I've been there on a nasty day- It was nice when we headed out, then it got snotty quick!
Where are you out of? We can suggest some spots for offshore fishing, but none hold tuna (unless you are in the keys LOL). If you have loaded your GPS or have bought a "fishing chip"- you probably already have a bunch, just need to see which ones are producing. Jan should mark the beginning of AJ season! We will be planning some offshore trips then.
I'm sure the guys here will keep the comments and suggestions coming!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hell yeah!!! Go for it.

Just be prepared because shit can happen. Have a plan for when it does.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/almost-home-758209/

For what it's worth, You don't have enough fuel.


----------



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for all of the replies...in definitely not thinking about just jumping in and trying to head to a rig lol. It was just a question I was wondering. I still know I have alot to learn about the boat and the gulf in itself. Whenever I do start going out, when weather permits, ill be going out of Destin,Fl if anyone has any coordinates they could help me out with, it'd be greatly apprecisted.


----------



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Congrats on the new purchase!
> We have a Blue Wave Pure Bay 2200, nice boat. We usually keep it inside of 45 miles- on a decent day. Never considered a rig trip in it. Even with 98 gal of fuel you have, if its topped off, its not enough. In my opinion, you really need twice that to make a safe trip to the rigs. I've been there on a nasty day- It was nice when we headed out, then it got snotty quick!
> Where are you out of? We can suggest some spots for offshore fishing, but none hold tuna (unless you are in the keys LOL). If you have loaded your GPS or have bought a "fishing chip"- you probably already have a bunch, just need to see which ones are producing. Jan should mark the beginning of AJ season! We will be planning some offshore trips then.
> I'm sure the guys here will keep the comments and suggestions coming!


Do you have any GpS coordinates for destin?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You'll definetly won't have enough fuel out of Destin.


----------



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

I imagined that. Even if I wanted 2 attempt in the future I figured I would have to trailer it to pcola


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

There are so many other options. The rigs are just one and it's just about always a coin toss. You have some great fishing within your reach so don't be bummed out about not reaching the rigs.

Just be sure you have Seatow and a VHF radio. Watch your weather and have fun.


----------



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

Appreciate the replies...definitely not bummed out. I mainly to alot of bottom fishing for grouper and vertical jigging for AJs. Like I said it was all just a thought, I've never hooked up on any tuna or anything. Now I have my own boat, I just need a few good coordinates lol


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Trailer to Venice to fish the rigs. Cuts your trip time to LT 40 miles to good tuna rigs. And 1/4 of that distance is inshore-ish.

But you are riding past a lot of great fishing. I have rig fever myself, but haven't done the 90 mile ride from Orange Beach yet. We will, just not yet.


----------



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

I was actually considering trailering to Venice in a year or so. Have you been down there tuna fishing yet?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Buy a charter out of LA to learn how its done before taking your own boat over there. Your fuel will be enough if you leave from LA. Just watch the weather CLOSE!!!! Spend time on the water when its rough and nasty. Sailors arent made on sunny 75 degree balmy days with 1 Ft or less sea conditions. Learn how your boat handles the nasty crap the Northern GOM can dish out. After you do this 10 or 20 times, just to get the hang of it. do it a couple more times, then you will know if you trust your boat and yourself to venture to where the BIG ones are......  watch the PFF for people putting a rig crew together. I do this from time to time. I have a 25 Ft Grady CC with twin 150's I burn about 100 -115 Gallons ona rig trip. (150 Gallon tank)


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

0ffSh0re_Chronicles said:


> Do you have any GpS coordinates for destin?


I haven't personally fished out of Destin- dove there a couple times, but no fishing. I know- I've been missing out on some good summertime fishing. The offshore trolling should be great in the summer and fall. There has got to be some guys on here that will suggest some "hot spots" over there for you.
A couple sites with numbers for your area...
http://fishingdestinguide.com/gpsSTATEWATERSEAST.html
http://www.fishingdestinguide.com/GPSMAIN.html
http://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/nw-reefs-okaloosa-county.html


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Destin's Pass*

Hell, just hang around the Destin pass a few times and practice getting in and out, easy way to rack up some sea experience quickly! :blink:
Check out my rig run in sept for some details, hopefully that will give you a better understanding of what you're contemplating. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/rig-fishing-sept-22-23-a-756273/
PM me your email address, I have a boat load of public spots in an excel file. :thumbsup:


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

You do not have to go to the rigs for blue water fishing. Start closer and get some real data on your boat and fuel usage. Head to the elbow, troll to the spur, overnight for swords then troll back in. Get Sea Tow Pensacola as their range is however far they can go with available vessels. PLB/EPIRB, dual VHF's plus handheld, dual bilge pumps, dual batteries, high water alarm, raft if the water is cold, type I PFD's.

To figure fuel consumption you need to know MPG at cruise loaded. And you need to know GPH while trolling. Using only MPG gets you nowhere. Figure out and in consumption using MPG then GPH trolling for total use and 1/4 safety factor.

I doubt you will be able to do the rigs without a bladder. Get a few hours on the boat to work out kinks.


----------



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

Saw your post. I would live to get some good offshore coordinates. They don't necessarily have to be tuna. I also live to catch mahi, wahoo, and grouper. If you have any in that range I would greatly appreciate it. I normally dock out of Destin, but would have no problem trailering to pensacola


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

0ffSh0re_Chronicles said:


> Saw your post. I would live to get some good offshore coordinates. They don't necessarily have to be tuna. I also live to catch mahi, wahoo, and grouper. If you have any in that range I would greatly appreciate it. I normally dock out of Destin, but would have no problem trailering to pensacola


find the Oriskany and troll SW from there following the edge.... YOu'll come across rocks and ledges on your sounder. Mark the spots and drop a bait ot Jig....


----------

